# engine paint color ?



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

what color should i paint the engine in my goat (Excluding blue) body color will be fire engine red and interior will be black
arty:

let me know what you think


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Curious, why not Pontiac Metallic Blue?, I think that is the prettiest color of any engine I have ever seen. 
Orange is Chevy that color IMO is horrid.
Ford, naaaaaaa

Looking to compliment the exterior and interior ..... Silver?


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

maybe silver. i was wondering about red too. and i despise Pontiac blue (no offence) i just think its ugly. and whats IMO?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

tyler t said:


> maybe silver. i was wondering about red too. and i despise Pontiac blue (no offence) i just think its ugly. and whats IMO?


(IMO= In My Opinion)

No offense taken... I am not a fan of the Robin Egg Blue but the Blue metallic is IMO the nicest color I have ever seen especially with the ceramic finish.

Silver will really show the grime but to accent your colors not may other colors that will do that. Love to see pics when its all gussied up.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

its black right now. maybe a dark silver?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

tyler t said:


> its black right now. maybe a dark silver?


Hey Tyler, I too love the Pontiac metallic blue - but you know? It's your car and your cash, so paint it any way you think looks good and don't make any apologies for having done so. That's one of the things that puts Pontiac folks a cut above the rest. If I wanted to do everything "the same way everyone else does it", I'd buy a (cough, spit) Chevy. :rofl:

Bear


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Look at Cast Blast. Its a cast iron color.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

It would undoubtedly get filthy, but I must suggest that white would look good against your red.

As the others said, the pontiac blue is soooo puss, but if it doesn't light your fire, there's no point in us carrying on about it.:rofl:


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks guys  i think im gonna go with a silver. not sure how dark yet. ill look for the paint next time im at autozone/napa/homedepot haha


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

i went with black and i panted my hookers grey


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

From a strictly "functional" POV, silver is a bad idea. It reflects heat. The heat is INSIDE, not outside. White isn't much better. For that matter, neither is the traditional performance color for the Pontiac, the metallic blue. Black is "best" for function, not necessarily appearance. BUT... With brass expansion plugs "clear coated", black can be VERY "pretty".

Jim


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

...and it hides the oil leaks. :lol:


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

AlkyGTO,

Not supposed to BE any leaks... - 

Do I know you? The car seems familiar.

Jim


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm from Missouri. Do you need a picture of the rear of my car?:lol:

:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

IH red on the block and all black on the valve covers and ACC brackets is cool. Done a couple like that. But Pontiac metallic blue from 1970 and chrome or black accent is a super cool combo. Have they made PMB in high heat for POR or Powdercoat yet?


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Picture of the back? You want to "show me"? I'm quite sure it's quicker than my '88 Fiero... - You DO know, we have an "alky" Pontiac, too, right? Dirty Bird.

No, dude. I recall seeing such a blown GTO at a show or two. Perhaps we've crossed paths. 

Jim


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Mr. P-Body said:


> Picture of the back? You want to "show me"? I'm quite sure it's quicker than my '88 Fiero... - You DO know, we have an "alky" Pontiac, too, right? Dirty Bird.
> 
> No, dude. I recall seeing such a blown GTO at a show or two. Perhaps we've crossed paths.
> 
> Jim


Very cool. No sorry I had no idea, Dirty Bird is one badass ride, I love vintage style funny's.

My car is just a lil street peeler and I honestly don't make it to too many shows. Maybe this year since I just got it going after a two year hiatus. If I do see you out I'll for sure stop and say hi! :cheers


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

:coolheres some pictures of my babyarty:


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

and some more

the last picture i took when i was 14 and first put the motor in the car.( with lots of help from my dad) lol


----------

